# T-Quoter software now charging for support???



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Monday night I received news that Resource Software, relatively new owners of T-Quoter software, are discontinuing support of their software unless I pay for support. This charging for support is effective June 1st. Although the costs aren't huge, I'm really disappointed in their attitude -they aren't starting to charge after a big release, or even concurrently with a big release.
I've been using the software for about 15 months, and so far, the quality is so-so. I have had some major issues that they haven't addressed yet - some of those are enhancement requests, some basic functionality issues.
Here's the text of the email:


> *Important Announcement from ReSource T-Quoter*
> *You asked for it and we heard you*_!_
> 
> It's been one year since ReSource, Inc. acquired T-Quoter software. We started with a survey and you told us what you wanted. We responded with:
> ...


I've written them about this, and got a response that says, basicallk, "unapologetically, software support costs money - so there." Too bad.

When I purchased this software, I had NO anticipation of software support charges. Do I have a problem with them charging an UPGRADE fee when they issue a major version upgrade? NO. Do I have a problem with a so far mediocre support history? and a "plan" for the future? YOU BETCHA.

I'm really furious about this - it's not so much the money, it's the fact that I'd be throwing money down an already proven rat hole. 

Please let me know your thoughts, experiences, and alternatives that you may have considered or are currently using.
Thanks!

Added on edit - their support system has been very responsive. That is the good news. The bad news - I've had LOTS of occasions to use it - to where I'm on a first name basis with one of their techs!


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Sounds like you already know its time to drop them and find another software package. Are you looking for someone to confirm it? 

They may need you but you do not need them, plenty of choices available.


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

seems time to move on.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

What alternatives are others using? Something "reasonably priced"?


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

after talking with Brian Walker, the former owner, he had spoken with resource and they assured him that the fee isn't necessary to keep the product active, but it is to receive updates.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

I actually understand that. BUT - although T Quoter support is very good (the good news), I've had many occasions to use it (the bad news). The software just isn't all that good... Which I was willing to live with, but now, not so much. Here's the email I sent directly to T-Quoter:


> I don't really have a tremendous issue with the support dollars in
> principle - and no issue whatsoever for you going forward with MAJOR
> revision number forward - and for new customers. My issue is with "pay the
> money or we won't do anything" attitude.
> ...


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

If I was them I would be glad to get rid of a customer like you... I'll bet they print your email and post it in the employee break room and then have a small party with cake in honor of your departure. 

The best thing for them (or anyone buying an existing business) is to get rid of the bottom tier of unprofitable customers, implement new pricing and support structure and then move on down the road to profitablility. Something the old owner couldn't do, prompting the sale to the new guys. 

With your software development experience why not create your own product?? Is the T-Quoter an MS Access or Filemaker SDK product?

I like the bowling shirts though!


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment. We love our bowling clients. And we always welcome phone calls - and chances to make issues right. Every "problem" is only an opportunity to show off GREAT customer service!


> With your software development experience why not create your own product?? Is the T-Quoter an MS Access or Filemaker SDK product?


I left the industry - I no longer have the time to do development work... I would love to make my own, but that's an effort that I understand too well, and am not willing to take on.

When I was working in the quality end, I liked to hear from customers - good and bad. That way I knew that they were using our products, and not just letting the packages lie fallow on their computers. There are always PITA clients in every business - I never figured the KNOWLEDGEABLE clients in that arena. Ones where the answer to their questions was always RTFM were the ones we didn't look forward to hearing from. I guess philosophies have changed. Shouldn't surprise me - quality and service levels have deteriorated in every other industry as well!


----------



## pgxMARK (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree it's time to find a new program .. the problem is when we bought t quoter it was to have lifetime free updates then they sold out to the new company .. I don't have a problem paying for upgrades but they will not even make the vendor pricing updates available unless you pay the yearly fee ... what software do you move to and how do you know the same won't happen there??? T quoter cost quite a bit ..


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

I just spoke to a T-quoter rep. You can sign up for the monthly support - it's month to month. So - I'm going to sign up - and when I find a replacement software package, I'll stop the support. Right now, switching packages when coming into car show and little league tournament season - no thank you!


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

jiarby said:


> If I was them I would be glad to get rid of a customer like you... I'll bet they print your email and post it in the employee break room and then have a small party with cake in honor of your departure.
> 
> The best thing for them (or anyone buying an existing business) is to get rid of the bottom tier of unprofitable customers, implement new pricing and support structure and then move on down the road to profitablility. Something the old owner couldn't do, prompting the sale to the new guys.
> 
> ...



I am sure they do that RIGHT NOW. But in the future after all of us leave and move on they can sit in their break room wit the classifieds looking for a new job....I am sure you dont use tquoter and that is the reason for your poke at people in this thread.....People are upset because they bought software under one agreement and now they are getting told something different so really i dont blame anyone here for being pissed.


----------



## cherylrm (Mar 7, 2010)

I too am very dissapointed in this developement, I own T-Quoter , I think $1000 is alot of money to put into a management program. To add another $400 a year to the bill for very minimal inprovements is at the very least worth warning unsuspecting customers what they are getting into. It bothers me also that anyone in business would think that this is a smart business move and celebrate losing customers over it. 

_"If I was them I would be glad to get rid of a customer like you... I'll bet they print your email and post it in the employee break room and then have a small party with cake in honor of your departure. 

The best thing for them (or anyone buying an existing business) is to get rid of the bottom tier of unprofitable customers, implement new pricing and support structure and then move on down the road to profitablility. Something the old owner couldn't do, prompting the sale to the new guys."_

If you simply change ownership to get out of honoring licensing agreements because your product is not as profitable, doesn't make you a reputible company, standing by your product and truely considering your customers needs will make them loyal and bring more customers down the road. When Resource took over we were assurd that they would honor CDTees customers and give them the same service. At this point, I would not support Resource either by continuing to pay for the minimal improvements, or recommending the product. That is why I sought out a forum to begin with, to get honest input from my side of the perspective, not the company who should be "celebrating" losing me as a customer.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

I can sympathize with ReSource here, support is hard and can be expensive to do right.

Although it does seem like they could have grandfathered in existing customers for another year or so. Or maybe they could beef up their support online with better documentation or ticket tracking to offset costs.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont agree with the support fee....when you pay good money for a product..the support that follwos is included in the final sales price...or at least thats how it has been since forever......I use accurip for a rip software and this is like them telling me after I paid for the product that I will now have to pay $$ a year to get them to tell me how to use there product.....thats insane.....all the software companies have to do is make there product unusable to the regular person so we have to pay for support just to use the software...time to find another software..maybe if enough users boycott the software they will loose enough money to rethink there pay for support decision.....

Inked


----------



## shirtzoom (Aug 27, 2010)

InkedApparel said:


> I dont agree with the support fee....when you pay good money for a product..the support that follwos is included in the final sales price...or at least thats how it has been since forever......I use accurip for a rip software and this is like them telling me after I paid for the product that I will now have to pay $$ a year to get them to tell me how to use there product.....thats insane.....all the software companies have to do is make there product unusable to the regular person so we have to pay for support just to use the software...time to find another software..maybe if enough users boycott the software they will loose enough money to rethink there pay for support decision.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shirtzoom (Aug 27, 2010)

here is the email i got from them:

If this works for you, great. If it does not, the answers below stands. That machine is being blocked from the activation processes. I could tell you this after asking you to pay for a subscription, then tell you the bad news. But I am telling you the answer ahead of time, subscription or not. I do not think I could solve this for you regardless - as this machine is not making out to the activation server.

this is after the error code comes up that the serial does not match the program?? ta ta t-quoter......WAR!


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

We just purchased Fast Manager. Our T-Quoter was always a bit buggy, but it worked fine the years we had it. However, on more than one occasion, we ran into an issue where the "activation" would not go through, thus leaving us with no way to access our purchased T-Quoter software until the bug got worked out.

So, when we close it now it asks if we want to update the software. We do not and I'll be importing all our contacts into the new software soon.

Lastly, I don't mind purchasing ongoing support... when I am told in advance of buying the product...

Eric


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am angry also. I am moving T-quoter from one machine to another that I own and am having problems. They said I have to pay the money for them to answer what was a simple question. Instead I gave my money to a hometown business and it was a piece of cake. Looking for new software too. Let me know when you find one. I don't think it really has been that great for the money spent.


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

anyone have the zip of current pricelists?


----------



## austincotton (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone have the 2011 Pricelists from T-Quoter? If not I will have to create them myself....would anyone pay $10.00 to get the Staton or Broder Pricesheets? We have been a user of T-Quoter for nearly five years. No improvements no Changes....all BS promises from Resource Crappers. HINT HINT guys customers are upset with your product....sort of the same thing that happened with Windows ME, 98, Vista....get the message.
Take a look at TEE CAL or T-Boss those are the only other two affordable shop management software programs.


----------



## noreast (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone disappointed in T-quoter and their 'support' should check out Tworks. Recently made the switch after checking out shop works, fastmanger, pricelists, estimate, teecal, and Tee Boss. Tworks is a refreshing affordable software solution, so far its an awesome purchase, absolutely worth checking out.

T-Works Manager - Decorated Apparel Shop Management Software


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone got the 2011 pricelist for alpha,sanmar etc? Please contact me pm


----------



## tsxflorida (Sep 23, 2010)

I have been using t quoter for six years. I paid for the support for awhile and cancelled when the support was terrible and no improvements we're bring made to the software. There were times when I did an upgrade and it was worse than before the upgrade. 

I will be changing software soon. I can not depend on tq. Everyday I feel as if is going to crash as it is so unstable. I get 'not responding' everyday as it takes for ever to update on any command you do. Sometimes I click 'new' to create a new invoice and it will take 45-60 sec for anything too happen. The little progress bar at the bottom just goes crazy. I'm like really??? I just clicked new that's it. When we are adding a new customer when the customer is in our office it is so embarrassing bc it takes so long to add the customer info. into tq. 

I would never recommend this software to anyone. It would be a big mistake. I have been eyeing shop works for sometime and understand that their pricing has been decreased and offering monthly installments now. A new version on site 8 and a cloud system will be available soon. 

Will be selling my four tq licenses so if you really want it


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

So Tworks - as good as it might be - requires Filemaker Pro at $329 per seat PLUS the cost of Tworks?
so $1157 for 2 seats. Ouch.


----------



## shirtzoom (Aug 27, 2010)

i would never, never, never buy *T-Quoter* software period !!!!!! bad product and nothing but a money monster


----------

